# Ouch!!!



## NorthernRedneck

I had an oops moment tonight.  I got home from work and figured I'd head out and hook up to the camper to haul it in and start getting it ready for next weekends long weekend fishing trip.  Things went well hooking up.  I got it home and started unhooking the weight distribution bars that attach from the hitch to the camper.  Well, to make a long story short, the bar I use to release the tension on the bars snapped back and struck my left hand pretty hard.  A short while later after a few choice words and after finishing unhooking the bars and hitch with only one hand remaining in useable condition, I found myself at the emerg department to have my hand examined and xrayed.  Xrays came back clear but it still hurts like a SOB.  I have to go back in a week to have it re examined and another xray once the swelling has gone down just to make certain they didn't miss anything.

I'll let the pictures do the talking...


----------



## snow dog

You trying to outdo Cowboy ?   Get well !


----------



## JackieBlue

You typed all that with one hand?!!!  Feel better soon!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh My!!
Brian, that looks nasty.
I'm glad you didn't break anything or dislocate your thumb.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> You typed all that with one hand?!!!  Feel better soon!


His left fingies would still be working..


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> His left fingies would still be working..



But his arm looks like it's not very flexible for typing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JackieBlue said:


> You typed all that with one hand?!!!  Feel better soon!



I'm used to typing with one hand.  I do it all the time at work while talking on the phone with specialists, foster kids, foster parents etc.  I might try to play it up at work tomorrow though and get myself my own personal secretary for a few days to do any typing I might need to do. I'll survive.  I've had far worse injuries.  Once had a 14,000lb forklift run over the back of my ankle up my leg.  My toes touched my leg on that one.  Again, no broken bones but allot of torn ligaments.


----------



## snow dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'm used to typing with one hand. I do it all the time at work while talking on the phone with specialists, foster kids, foster parents etc. I might try to play it up at work tomorrow though and get myself my own personal secretary for a few days to do any typing I might need to do. I'll survive. I've had far worse injuries. Once had a 14,000lb forklift run over the back of my ankle up my leg. My toes touched my leg on that one. Again, no broken bones but allot of torn ligaments.


 

good thing it was not worse, be safer


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> But his arm looks like it's not very flexible for typing.


He has a deep contusion near the thumb area, which would mean he can still use his fingers.
Where Is Thumbkin, however is most likely a bit ouchie to move.
Hope it heals fast, Brian.
Hugs


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> He has a deep contusion near the thumb area, which would mean he can still use his fingers.
> Where Is Thumbkin, however is most likely a bit ouchie to move.
> Hope it heals fast, Brian.
> Hugs



I've seen these kinds of injuries before.  I wasn't suggesting he couldn't move his fingers.  I was just saying with the brace on there it must be awkward.


----------



## snow dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'm used to typing with one hand. I do it all the time at work while talking on the phone with specialists, foster kids, foster parents etc. I might try to play it up at work tomorrow though and get myself my own personal secretary for a few days to do any typing I might need to do. I'll survive. I've had far worse injuries. Once had a 14,000lb forklift run over the back of my ankle up my leg. My toes touched my leg on that one. Again, no broken bones but allot of torn ligaments.


 


It seems to me that you will have lots of oppertunities to do lots of things one handed


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> It seems to me that you will have lots of oppertunities to do lots of things one handed


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> I've seen these kinds of injuries before.  I wasn't suggesting he couldn't move his fingers.  I was just saying with the brace on there it must be awkward.


So have I.
I've typed my way into post whoredom with a brace on my left hand a couple of times now.
Hell, there was one night when I posted til 4am with one hand tied behind my back. 
Course, that was way back when..


----------



## snow dog

Brushing your teeth


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Brushing your teeth



Yup that's what I was thinking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Seriously Brian.
Heal quick.

I know it hurts.
GWS!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actually, I'm more concerned about being able to hold my fishing rod next weekend.  Hope it's better by then.  At least I'll have my own personal nurse(gf) with me for the next few weekends while I heal.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Actually, I'm more concerned about being able to hold my fishing rod next weekend.  Hope it's better by then.  At least I'll have *my own personal nurse(gf) *with me for the next few weekends while I heal.


----------



## snow dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> Actually, I'm more concerned about being able to hold my fishing rod next weekend. Hope it's better by then. At least I'll have my own personal nurse(gf) with me for the next few weekends while I heal.


 

can you bait the hook one handed


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snow dog said:


> can you bait the hook one handed



That could prove to be challenging.  Maybe I'll get the GF do that too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

groomerguyNWO said:


> At least I'll have my own personal nurse(gf) with me for the next few weekends while I heal.



Then, it might have been worth it.  

Looks sore though.  I haven't banged myself up like that for quite a while.  Oh hell, now I've gone and done it.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Yup that's what I was thinking.


 


then there's brushing hair,


----------



## Lia

You're gonna have difficulty casting hon; but, if'n you're going fishing with a friend, he's got a ready made rod rest... 


You take care!


----------



## tommu56

Ouch been there and done the same thing.
One trick with releasing the chains is to over jack the trailer with the coupler still hooked up taking most of the tension off the bars and chains.
The truck will lift a little but the wrist you save will be your own.
Also get a longer pipe if there is clearance to swing it.

tom


----------



## Cowboy

Hope you heal quick groomerguy .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

tommu56 said:


> Ouch been there and done the same thing.
> One trick with releasing the chains is to over jack the trailer with the coupler still hooked up taking most of the tension off the bars and chains.
> The truck will lift a little but the wrist you save will be your own.
> Also get a longer pipe if there is clearance to swing it.
> 
> tom



I did have the jack cranked up to release tension.  Problem is I installed a new set of clamps on the trailer that the chains attach to and the bar that came with them is too short.  As soon as the hand is healed up enough, I'm gonna put the old clamps back on.  They are a much better setup with a longer bar.


----------



## Trakternut

groomerguyNWO said:


> That could prove to be challenging.  Maybe I'll get the GF do that too.



Just don't piss her off beforehand or she'll run that hook through the wrong worm.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd have to get a bigger hook for that


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ouch, just saw the pic, you know an ice cold beer in that hand will keep the swelling downhope it heals up fast for the fishin trip


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update:  The good news is the swelling and bruising has gone down.  Bad news is that it still hurts like a hell and I do believe my thumb was partially dislocated in the process right where the thumb meets the hand.  I'm still wearing the brace but take it off every now and then to stretch my hand.  I go back for another xray in the morning to double check if there is anything they missed the first time with all the swelling.


----------



## JackieBlue

groomerguyNWO said:


> Update:  The good news is the swelling and bruising has gone down.  Bad news is that it still hurts like a hell and I do believe my thumb was partially dislocated in the process right where the thumb meets the hand.  I'm still wearing the brace but take it off every now and then to stretch my hand.  I go back for another xray in the morning to double check if there is anything they missed the first time with all the swelling.



Ouch!  Sorry!  Feel better.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Update:  The good news is the swelling and bruising has gone down.  Bad news is that it still hurts like a hell and *I do believe my thumb was partially dislocated* in the process right where the thumb meets the hand.  I'm still wearing the brace but take it off every now and then to stretch my hand.  I go back for another xray in the morning to double check if there is anything they missed the first time with all the swelling.


It probably was really, from the way the initial photo looked.
How could they have missed it?
Anyhow.. hope it feels better soon Brian.


----------



## Trakternut

Wow! And I thought X-Ray vision was just a figment of imagination for those who wrote superhero comic books.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good news..sorta.  It's not broken.  The thumb is partially dislocated though.  There's not much they can do for it so I just have to take it easy with it for a while and let it heal itself.  I haven't had the splint on for a couple days now.  It still burns every now and then though.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Wow! And I thought X-Ray vision was just a figment of imagination for those who wrote superhero comic books.



It's called an almost 30 year TRAINED EYE.
Doesn't take a rocket scientist to look at a limb/joint and wonder if anything is broken or dislocated.



groomerguyNWO said:


> Good news..sorta.  It's not broken.  The thumb is partially dislocated though.  There's not much they can do for it so I just have to take it easy with it for a while and let it heal itself.  I haven't had the splint on for a couple days now.  It still burns every now and then though.


I figured there was some sort of damage like that Brian.
Hope your hand feels better soon.


----------

